# BMW Wentworth Spectator Rules



## Ohmygoditsme (May 23, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this forum so please forgive me if I have the wrong place for this post. 

I have just managed to get hold of tickets for Sunday for Wentworth.

Would anyone be able to advise me of any rules? I mean camera/s, phones, dress code? Are jeans allowed?

Also, is there anything else you would advise me of?

Sorry for asking these questions, just this is my first golf event I am going too.

Any advice would be grateful, thanks in advance.


----------



## North Mimms (May 23, 2013)

D Jeans ok. Dress for comfort and expected weather. Catering is dear so take some sustenance with you. Check website for info re cameras and phones


----------



## Ohmygoditsme (May 23, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I have had a look for info on their website and it really doesn't say a whole lot at all, that's why I am asking here. 

Thanks for that though. Really appreciate it.

Any other help... I would be highly greatful.


----------



## scratch (May 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome.

You can wear pretty much anything you want. There will be people in golf gear, jeans, shorts....allsorts. Just wear whatever is comfortable and appropriate for the weather.You can take phones (ON SILENT!!), not sure about cameras although I've never been bag checked and I've been the last 5 years. 

Also, if you drive a BMW or can blag a mate's spare key, take it with you as you get into the BMW hospitality units in the tented village and behind the 14th green. Free tea, coffee and soft drinks. 

If you follow the big names it will be busy and you'll struggle to see much. Either find a good spot and watch a few groups go through or follow some of the smaller names.

It's a great day out, enjoy  :thup:


----------



## Imurg (May 23, 2013)

When we went a couple of years back on the Sunday, we followed some groups in the morning, stopping now and again to watch some groups come through, then into the village for lunch.
We then managed to get into the Grandstand behind the 18th and stayed put.
You then see most of the names and leaders coming in - I wouldn't have wanted to be out in the crowd for the last 3 holes on the Sunday.....


----------



## Ohmygoditsme (May 23, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone. I really appreciate all the info given, it's been a massive help.


----------



## Ohmygoditsme (May 24, 2013)

Many people have been telling me about the food prices are really expensive? What did you do as an alternative?

How expensive are things?


----------



## North Mimms (May 24, 2013)

We went two years ago and found ourselves a nice spot overlooking one of the par 3 greens


----------



## HotDogAssassin (May 24, 2013)

How could anyone dictate to you what you can/can't wear when you've paid good money to attend and then walk around in the outdoors all day.  Oh, hang on!


----------



## CliveW (May 24, 2013)

Find a good place beside the tee of a par 5 and shout "Get in the hole!" or "Mashed Potato!" after every tee shot so we can listen for you when we are watching it on telly.  :thup:

(Only joking, mind.)


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2013)

Ohmygoditsme said:



			Many people have been telling me about the food prices are really expensive? What did you do as an alternative?

How expensive are things?
		
Click to expand...

I usually eat at Yum Yums  stall next to the driving range, in fact we know the girls there quite well after 15 years of visits. Two large sausages in rolls and 2 cans of coke were Â£12 not cheap but events are never cheap! You can always take food in a rucksack.


----------



## guest100718 (May 24, 2013)

Yep food and drink is very expensive! Take your own food


----------



## scratch (May 24, 2013)

We usually take a small rucksack and stop at a supermarket for sandwiches, fruit and crisps then have a curry on the way home.

Golf and curry.....a proper day out!


----------



## markyjee (May 24, 2013)

Saw a tweet yesterday, Â£8 for a burger, Â£7.60 for a hot dog.


----------



## Tree seeker (May 24, 2013)

I went yesterday (also my 1st time) and I have to say an amazing experience.  I walked in not sure what to expect and I was not disappointed. 
As mentioned you can wear what ever you like.  I would recommend wearing your golf shoes if you don't have a comfortable pair of walking shoes/boots. I done the 1st 18 holes in a normal pair and I started to struggle so went back to the car and put my golf shoes on. Made the world of difference on the second time round.  we experienced all seasons yesterday from arctic winds , thunder storms to blazing sun (more rarely) so maybe put some gloves in the bag if your carrying anything such as an umbrella ( also recommended). 
Food and drink is fairly expensive with soft drinks around Â£ 2.50 and beers Â£ 4.50 a pint.  Theres a number of different food vans scattered about but you can grab a burger for around Â£6 or a breakfast roll from Â£4.50 upwards. 

I worked out we probably walked around 15 miles yesterday so maybe give your legs a good stretch before you start out.  

It goes without saying how impressive the pros are. 

Looking forward to next year already.  

Have a good one.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 24, 2013)

Ohmygoditsme said:



			Many people have been telling me about the food prices are really expensive? What did you do as an alternative?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes I have eaten the arm of fellow spectators if I was feeling peckish.  Or if not I have taken these things in myself called sandwiches.  They are great and may catch on one day, thoroughly recommended, 5 stars from me.


----------



## Ohmygoditsme (May 24, 2013)

Thanks very much for all of the info.

I have one of these one day any day passes, does that 100% guarantee you entry? In terms of them allowing numbers into the golf course? 

Final question is what time do you recommend getting there?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 24, 2013)

markyjee said:



			Saw a tweet yesterday, Â£8 for a burger, Â£7.60 for a hot dog.
		
Click to expand...

 That's just criminal.


----------



## m10johnson (May 24, 2013)

In regards to food, me and my mates went to a local supermarket and bought lots of food to take in with us. Make sure to take a big bottle of water as drinks are around Â£2 for water and Â£2.50 for a bottle of coke! Burgers etc are around Â£4-8 depending on the place.


----------



## Foxholer (May 24, 2013)

No restrictions on clothing,

Sustenance expensive - like events elsewhere

Cameras ok - bit flashes while hitting not.

Phones allowed in, but there are well signed phone stations and reminders of 'prohibited area' - and nearest allowed area - on every tee.

Enjoy! Hope the weather is better than the last 2 days. It is forecast to be.

And I believe that pass is actually a Season Ticket. Any Day also means Every Day, Specific Day tickets specify the day.


----------



## sev112 (May 24, 2013)

Tree seeker said:



			It goes without saying how impressive the pros are
.
		
Click to expand...


In have always thought the opposite.  Being brought up on TV coverage of whoever is leading and putts going in all over the place, at the PGA it is normally the opposite ; shanks, sclaffs tops thins slices duck hooks, and you rarely see a putt drop.  That's what happens when 160 or so golfers , mostly shooting over par go round a tough course.

Quite eye opening I think


----------



## macca64 (May 24, 2013)

hot dog Â£ 7.60, hows that !!!, went today, shocking weather, idiots who don't know how to control brolleys, and muppets with rucksacks big enough for a weekend away,apart from that brill.p s was at the 3rd when Olsen holed is 2rnd, stunning, one bounce and in,


----------



## TXL (May 24, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Cameras ok
		
Click to expand...

Wrong! Cameras must not be used on the course unless you have a media pass.

You can use a camera on the practice range and the practice putting green and nowhere else.


----------



## Foxholer (May 24, 2013)

TXL said:



			Wrong! Cameras must not be used on the course unless you have a media pass.

You can use a camera on the practice range and the practice putting green and nowhere else.
		
Click to expand...

Oops!

Different rules, or at least application, on Pro-am day!


----------



## scratch (May 24, 2013)

An any day pass is exactly that. You can use it ONCE on any one of the 4 competition days. The season ticket is different altogether.


----------



## Foxholer (May 24, 2013)

scratch said:



			An any day pass is exactly that. You can use it ONCE on any one of the 4 competition days. The season ticket is different altogether.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure my season ticket from last certainly said 'Any Day' - though maybe it was 'ALL Days'. I have a different style of pass this year.

'Any One Day' must be able to be cancelled/stamped as used.

On Sunday, last group or two gets very congested and it's very difficult to see any golf. Unless you want to be part of 'the occasion' - crowding behind the ropes on the 18th as the last group goes onto the green to putt out - it's likely better to see the final part on one of the big screens. You can see quite a few groups by going from 18 back up the course. There are a couple of interesting groups tomorrow- an all Spanish one included. 

Best place, imo, to view passing groups is around 7th green/8th tee as you are also very close to 10th green/11th tee.


----------



## scratch (May 24, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			'Any One Day' must be able to be cancelled/stamped as used.
		
Click to expand...

Yes correct, the ticket has all 4 days on it and the guys punch a hole in the day it is used  :thup:


----------



## TXL (May 25, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Oops!

Different rules, or at least application, on Pro-am day!
		
Click to expand...

Correct, Pro-Am days are very relaxed. You can even get inside the ropes in a couple of places without getting yelled at


----------



## MegaSteve (May 25, 2013)

From personal experience and what I've seen over the last couple of days they ought to ban umbrellas in the spectator areas...


----------



## Imurg (May 25, 2013)

Umbrellas at a Pro golf event are simply a liability and downright anti-social.
At the RC in Wales, viewing was impossible.
The crowds were 8-9 deep and if anyone put a brolly up it blocked the view for everyone else, not to mention the rain dripping off it onto fellow spectators...


----------



## leonneab (May 25, 2013)

Off to wentworth tomorrow. Where do you recommend I sit to watch the action?


----------



## guest100718 (May 25, 2013)

the 8th and 11th tee are close to each other and you get a good view of the 10th green too.


----------



## short off the tee (May 25, 2013)

hi

we went on wednesday to the pro am..  a great day.. the pros had time for the spectators and the celebs posed for photos and signed autoigraphs for the youngsters. even chris evans let a youngster putt out for him on the 16th green. you wont see that anyother day.

and yes the drinks are expensive as well as the food. like a lot of postings.. take your own.


short off the tee


----------



## leonneab (May 25, 2013)

Thanks guest100718


----------

